# When to remove the nest box?



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jul 15, 2010)

I've read to remove it at 2 weeks in the summer (heat is no issue as we have the ac and fans going) or at 3 weeks since they are leaving the box at that age.

Well both my 3 week old and 2 week old litter don't really stay in the box. 

Question is when do you other breeders remove the box?

If the box is removed does the doe still nurse the litter?(both of mine nurse in the box and want nothing to do with the babies if they try to nurse outside the box *which is rare, most of the time they just like to cuddle*)

:?Thanks!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 15, 2010)

When I can't seem to keep the kits in the box I either turn it on its side or take it out.

Mama will still feed the babies (on her schedule) - but she might hang out with them more.

I have babies that will try to beg mama for milk any time of the day - mama knows how to say "no" and yet feed them later on.

Good luck.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 15, 2010)

About 4 weeks old when no longer stay in the nesting box. And would rather lay on-top of momma.


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, the hotots are out and done, I can't get them to stay in for the life of me  The havanas within the last day or two have popped out so much that I might as well turn them both on their sides for another week, then remove...



Thanks!


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jul 15, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> About 4 weeks old when no longer stay in the nesting box. And would rather lay on-top of momma.


Yeah the hotots are good for that  They LOVE to just plop on momma's head and chill out.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 15, 2010)

lol..


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 15, 2010)

I wish I could keep mine in the nestbox at 4 weeks - I always seem to have to remove it between 16 days and 25 days it seems like....its so individual with each litter.



Oh well....maybe this next litter I can try to go for 4 weeks...


----------



## Jaded (Jul 19, 2010)

I take the nest box out at 3 weeks


----------



## schneider1022 (Jul 19, 2010)

We usually never keep the box in past 3 weeks, usually taking it out at 2 weeks depending on how there thriving and development. Or usually as soon as there out of the box and wondering around the cage it comes out.


----------



## lelanatty (Jul 19, 2010)

I take out the nestbox and cleanit all of the momma's fur out when babies open their eyes, and just put in fresh wood shavings. Then they can just cuddle together in the box and once they are od enough they can go in and out a s the please until I take out the box at about 4 weeks.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jul 19, 2010)

In the summer I pull the nestbox the minute they climb out of it. I give them a board to rest on and lots of hay. In the winter I usually pull it at 3 weeks.


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, the dwarf hotots are turning 4 weeks and the two havana runts the hotot mom is fostering are turning 3 weeks.

The other havanas are not quite ready to be without a box, but the hotots and the two foster havanas are quite alright, so I'll be removing it tonight. 



Thanks all!


----------

